# Floating a barrel?



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have a wood stock with a stainless steel barrel. And with wood expanding and contracting so much with air temps is it worth it to float the barrel? Will it improve my groups? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

this is a situation where I wouldn't advise you to do so. ALL guns group differently when floated, some will respond well and give increased accuracy, some will turn your accuracy to crap and you will kick yourself for doing it. If you are having a problem with POI changing due to weather conditions I recommend either a synthetic stock or a laminated stock. If you are content with your current stock give it a nice wax down before heading out, and it should help to keep warpage to a minimum.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GB3,What model and make rifle do you have?Some rifles shoot best with slight pressure at the fore end tip of the stock.Ask the guy you know at custom gun works if it would be worth it.As for myself,I would glass bed the gun before I would float the barrel.Or you could go out and buy a sako or a tikka T-3 and have all of your problems solved  .


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Is it worth it it depends on how your groups are now and if your point of impact ( with the same ammo) changes. It can and usaully will change if you change ammo in anyway including production lots. But if you're getting good groups for the purpose you use it for spend your money on something else like more ammo to practice with or better yet a good reloader that will allow you to develop more accurate loads. A lot of tuning is availabe to the reloader with the added benefit af saving money, sometimes :lol: .


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah im thinking on getting a reloadler for my 270. Cause I have spent about $140 on ammo this summer trying to tune in my rifle with groups at 200 yards. Mt groups seem fine but I just cant get them any closer then 2in at 200 yards. I would really like to see them closer.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

My opinion, and it may not be worth much. First start out with reloading equipment, you can always use that, develope the load that works best for you, and try to keep it as consistent as possible. Same components, etc. If you keep the reloading basic, it's not nearly as expensive as you might think. That $140 could get you quite a bit of gear. (Hope you saved your brass.) Then, if you still need accurizing in some way (see suggestions above) you still can reload for a lot cheaper than always shooting factory ammunition. I think you will find you can shoot premium loads for about what you spent for standard loads before. Besides, then you can spend rainy days still enjoying the shooting sports by reloading. You may think I'm crazy (you'ld probably be right) but it works.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If your not hunting chipmunks 2 inches at 200 yards is damn good I would NOT fool with that gun, you are more likely to make it worse than better.


----------

